# My wedding is in 8 weeks, & I can't leave the house!!!



## limberlizard (May 22, 2003)

I have been living with IBS for four years now. I found that I could control it pretty well thru my diet. No dairy, no red meat, no sugar basicly everything that a normal person can eat. The problem now even with my diet, I can't control it anymore. I am to get married in nine weeks, and everytime I go to leave the house or even think of the wedding I have a severe attack. I end up being sick all day and usually the next day too. I know that this anxiety is all in my head becuase I have not changed my diet. Does anyone know how I can try and control this?? I've tried meditation and breathing excersies, but nothing works. My fiance and I are very worried that when the day comes, I will end up being very sick. I don't want my wedding to be ruined by this horrible problem, can anyone please, help me??Thanks for listening.


----------



## JMC (Nov 28, 2002)

LimberlizardI would talk to your doctor about some anxiety medication. Explain to him/her the situation and maybe you can get a small script like 20 or 30 tablets enough for you to get through the wedding and the honeymoon. Then on the day load up on Imodium (if you are the D type)and keep the anxiety med. with you and take as you need it. You will probabally find that on your wedding day when get up and start getting ready that you won't be thinking about it there is so much going on getting dressed,church,pictures,reception, ect.The anxiety medication is a little extra protection. When I got married I was so busy doing this and that before I knew it, it was 1a.m. and I was in the hotel room thinking to myself "jez my stomach didn't bother me all day"Best of luck to you.JMC


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Oh you poor dear. You need help and you need it fast!!! Did you just join our board? There is a LOT of help here for you and I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions. As someone who suffers the same symptoms as you with anxiety triggering attacks I can suggest some quick tricks.Calcium - Caltrate is a good brand - just make sure you buy the Caltrate in the purple bottle. The pink bottle will only make your symptoms worse. Taken daily helps with D (diarrhea) . It seems to bind stools together so that it gives you a bit more time to make it to the restroom. I noticed improvement within the first week - you might feel a little gassy at first, but that will go away. Immodium AD - when planning something big I will eat light, sometimes for days ahead of time and take an immodium the day of. I take many business trips a year and would not be able to travel at all but for my immodium.But also, I think you really need to get this anxiety under control. Hypnotherapy and meditation etc. are all wonderful. But given your circumstances with your special day coming up so soon, I recommend that you run to the doctor and beg for some sort of perscription to get you through the next few weeks. If your doc can't see you right away visit an urgent care. I personally take Xanax. This is a medication to be used with anxiety and can be taken as needed. You will feel the results within 30 minutes of taking it. My personal experience with Xanax is that if taken in conjunction with Immodium I can get through just about anything. I did take Buspar at one time, but that can take up to a month to feel the effects whereas Xanax is immediate. Xanax is addictive so you want to be careful and only take it as needed. Well that's my two cents. I'm sure you'll get some other replies. Congrats on your wedding. I hope all goes well for you!!!


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Oh and also limberlizard I wanted to add that there have been several board members here who have worried about making it through their wedding or their son's or daughter's wedding and they all come back to report that they did fine and their tummies actually behaved.


----------



## limberlizard (May 22, 2003)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++I just joined the forum today, after suffering another attack when the minister called me. Thanks for all the good advice, I think I will go by some Caltrate very soon!!!Thanks again, you guys are great!!


----------



## Linda1948 (May 11, 2003)

Hi limberlizard.First of all congratulations on your upcoming wedding. I totally believe you will have a wonderful day. I also understand your anxieties and concerns. The advice already given you is excellent advice and has helped me in the past. I also in the past have used Depends (I know what you're thinking but it's nice to know the protection is there). It sounds like you have a very understanding and supportive fiance which will make the day much easier for you.Sometimes I look back on times when I freaked out anxiety wise and thought to myself, really Linda was the situation that bad or could you have maybe relaxed more and tried to enjoy it. Planning helps too. Where are the bathrooms in the church and the hall? Pack a supply pack with a change and wipes ... sometimes just being prepared for the worse brings out the best in a situation.Your wedding is a special day, but when it comes down to it it is also just another day and you CAN cope with anything a few minutes at a time. Don't stress out about the whole picture, break the day down into segments and celebrate your successfully dealing with each little segment as they come up.Let the love and support of this Bulletin Board help you.


----------

